# fUnc: Mixin it up!



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2005)

It's time to begin a new routine, I've been on the same one for several months (5-6) and I need to throw my body a curveball.

I made great gains in both size and strength on my old routine, which was a very basic split. Now its time for something a little bit more advanced.

The routine I will be starting is something I've been thinking over for awhile. It will involve a sort of westside smell to it, but it well also include kettlebell training (auxillary). Focus will be put on the compound lifts (Bench, Squat, Dead) and secondary exercises will be performed with kettlebells.

The kettlebells will not be exclusive however, I will still continue to use Barbells and DB's, hence the name of the journal... Mixin it up.

Diet is not very specific, I just turned 19 so I'm just slamming down as many calories as possible. Of course trying to stay clean and eat healthy. I really want to pack on some weight.

Current Stats:

Age:19
Height: 6'3"
BW: 208
BF: 11%

Measurements:

Chest: 42"
Arms: 16 1/4"
Quad: 24"

Lifts:
BP: 225 x 5 (approx 1RM 260)
Squat: 365 x 5 (approx 1RM 425)
Dead: 495 x 1


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2005)

What the routine looks like:

*ME Upper*
*ME Lower*
Rest
*DE Upper*
*DE Lower* 
Rest

Exercises I'll be chosing from:

*ME Upper* - 
Flat BB
Incline BB​Flat DB​Incline DB​Skullcrushers​CG Bench​Tri Overheads​DB Press​Arnolds​BB Row​Kettlebell Snatches​Kettlebell Cleans​DB Row​One-Arm Seated Kettlebell Military Press​One-Arm Kettlebell Para Press​Alternating Kettlebell Renegade Row​ 


*ME Lower* -​Deadlifts​Squats​Good mornings​Alternating Kettlebell Renegade Row​Double Kettlebell Snatch​WG Pullups​Shrugs​Rows​ 


*DE Upper* -​Speed Bench​Alternating kettlebell floor press​Skullcrushers​CG Bench​1 arm Tri Overheads​BB Curls​FLEX Curls​Hammer Curls​ 


*DE Lower* -
Box Squats
SLDL
Hyperextensions
Leg press
Kettlebell One-Legged Squat
One-Arm Kettlebell Split Snatch 
Two-Arm Kettlebell Clean

I'll end up adding alot more kettlebell movements but for now this is what I'll be using


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2005)

For those unfamiliar with kettlebells, here is a picture:


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2005)

*ME Upper*

*Flat BB*
155 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
*235 x 1 PB*
245 x 0 (F)

*CG Bench*
205 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

*Incline DB*
80 x 7
80 x 6
80 x 5

*Skullcrushers*
85 x 8
95 x 5
85 x 6

*Alternating Renegade Rows (Kettlebell)*
19kg x 10
19kg x 10
19kg x 10

*EZ Bar Curls*
85 x 6
85 x 5
85 x 5

*Russian Kettlebell Jerk*
19kg x 8
19kg x 8
19kg x 8

Wow that was intense...christ. The Flat BB was kinda dissapointing, I probably did too many sets with triples and thats why I failed with 245, my pecs were so soar on the way down with 245, as well as with the CG sets.

The inclines were great, and the renegade rows were .... rediculous. It was so hard to balance and my abs were BURNING. I had to use the 19kg kettlebell so I could practice my balance, it was real tough but i loved it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2005)

interesting routine. Ive never seen those kettleballs. Did you buy them for home gym set or they have those at your local gym? 

Also, what does ME and DE stand for?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

This looks pretty interesting.  So in the end, you want to gain weight and obviously get bigger and stronger, but what are you most looking for?  are kettlebells the most sufficient way to find what you are looking for?

The routine looks very interesting.  You know, i'll be following.  Keep it up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> interesting routine. Ive never seen those kettleballs. Did you buy them for home gym set or they have those at your local gym?
> 
> Also, what does ME and DE stand for?


Ordered them online, my dad has been using them for awhile after working out conventionally for 30+ yrs, and he swears by them.

ME = maximum effort
DE = dynamic effort


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> This looks pretty interesting. So in the end, you want to gain weight and obviously get bigger and stronger, but what are you most looking for? are kettlebells the most sufficient way to find what you are looking for?
> 
> The routine looks very interesting. You know, i'll be following. Keep it up.


Yes, my goal is to get bigger and stronger, but not just meathead strong. I want to be able to do alot of pullups, dips, 1 legged body weight squats. So i want more of a core strength, balance, and control of my body weight.

Kettlebells are very balance oriented, alot of core involved. And yes they are absolutely the most sufficient way to get to where I want to go.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

what are the differences in efforts?  I never got that about westside.  Are you working harder on one day than the other?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Yes, my goal is to get bigger and stronger, but not just meathead strong. I want to be able to do alot of pullups, dips, 1 legged body weight squats. So i want more of a core strength, balance, and control of my body weight.
> 
> Kettlebells are very balance oriented, alot of core involved. And yes they are absolutely the most sufficient way to get to where I want to go.


Perfect, good to hear.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 14, 2005)

takin a break today, girlfriends brothers graduation. back in action tomorrow.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 15, 2005)

*ME Lower*


*Good Mornings*
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*WG Pullups*
x5
x5
x5

*BB Rows*
225 x 5
225 x 5
*245 x 5 PB*

*DB Shrugs (5 sec hold in between reps)*
90 x 10 
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Swiss situps*
x15
x15
x15

*Vsits*
x15
x15
x15

The GM's were weird, first time doing them. I didn't want to push the weight on them, just trying to get comfortable with the movement. I felt them in my lower back and hammies


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

Any kettlebell work today? and how did you like it if you did?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 15, 2005)

nope, no kettlebells today. will on DE Upper day though, probably do some floor presses and some snatches... what i really can't wait for is 1 legged kettlebell squats, thats going to be fun.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

W/o's are lookin good there Brother FUnc!!! I will prolly sound stupid, but what does ME and DE stand for!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2005)

> W/o's are lookin good there Brother FUnc!!! I will prolly sound stupid, but what does ME and DE stand for!!!



ME = maximum effort
DE = dynamic effort


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ME = maximum effort
> DE = dynamic effort


Thank you,   , Don't tell anyone okay!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> W/o's are lookin good there Brother FUnc!!!


thanks AA


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 17, 2005)

*DE Upper*

*Speed Bench @ 55% 1RM*
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3

*Alternating kettlebell floor press*
19kg x 10
19kg x 10
19kg x 10

*Decline flyes*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Dips*
15
15

*Reverse Laterals*
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Arnolds on stability ball*
40 x 8
40 x 8 
40 x 8

*1 arm tri overheads*
30 x 8
20 x 10
20 x 10

*FLEX Curls*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Damn that was a good workout. the alternating kettlebell floor press' killed my forearms + tri's. the arnolds were fun too, what a burn.

got more dips than i thought i would, and i didn't go to failure either.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 19, 2005)

*DE Lower*

*Box Squats @ 55% 1RM (10 sets of triples)*
230 x 10 x 3

*SLDL (overhand grip)*
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8

*Lying Leg curl*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

*Pistols (assisted)*
bw x 8 x each leg
bw x 8 x each leg
bw x 8 x each leg

*Knee Raises*
x12
x12
x12

*Swiss situps*
x12
x12
x12

my hamstrings are killlllllllinnnnnnnn. I couldnt even do 1 pistol (1 legged squat) on my own, i had to use the lollycolumn in my basement to spot me because i had no balance (legs were shaking lol) But the pistols were awesome even though they were assisted, what a balance oriented exercise.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 21, 2005)

*ME Upper*

*Flat BB*
155 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1
*245 x 1 PB*
255 x 0 (F)

*Incline DB*
*90 x 5 PB*
80 x 7
80 x 6

*Flat DB Flyes*
*50 x 8 PB*
50 x 8
50 x 6

*Alternating Renegade Rows*
24kg x 8
24kg x 8

*Chinups*
bw x 10

*Skullcrushers*
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*1 arm overheads*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Lateral Raises*
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Reverse lateral*
30 x 8
30 x 8

BW: 208

good w/o, another PB week. i decided to mirror my last ME upper day just because its the 2nd time through, next DE upper and ME upper day I'll be focusing on incline BB, I've found that when i rotate the two, both lifts go up consistently.

the set of chinups was just to gauge how many i can do, i didn't go to failure but i probably only had 1-2 left in me. im definately going to add them in and next time around they'll be weighted.

more kettlebell work will slowly be creeping in as well


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2005)

Lookin GREAT, as usual!!! Hows it goin Brother FUnc?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

wow, you're bench has gone up dramatically. You used to couldnt do 225 like a month ago and you're already at the 245 mark. Too bad im still stuck on 225 but im getting there!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin GREAT, as usual!!! Hows it goin Brother FUnc?


whats up AA!! im doing great, except for the fact i just woke up... the last 2 days i only got 4 hrs of sleep, i definately made up for it with 13 hrs last nite. I've never slept that long in my life and i never want to again!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow, you're bench has gone up dramatically. You used to couldnt do 225 like a month ago and you're already at the 245 mark. Too bad im still stuck on 225 but im getting there!


yup it definately has, and i love it. good luck with 225 man, keep workin at it


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

So far this summer I've been going to bed at 2-3 in the morning like I did during school, except now I'm sleeping until noon time instead of 7.  I think my body likes it, ha.

How on earth has your bench shot up so much?  That's a big jump.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> So far this summer I've been going to bed at 2-3 in the morning like I did during school, except now I'm sleeping until noon time instead of 7. I think my body likes it, ha.
> 
> How on earth has your bench shot up so much? That's a big jump.


lol.. i hate sleepin this much, i feel like i was in a coma for a week because i missed so much shit haha.

I was very disgusted with my BP in comparison to my squat and dead... my bp just wasnt proportional at all to my lower body strength. It definately had to do with my form, but other than that, just hard work and determination


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

*ME Lower*

*Squats*
365 x 3
375 x 3
385 x 3
*395 x 1 PB*
*405 x 1 PB*
*415 x 1 PB*
*425 x 1 PB*
*435 x 1 PB*
*445 x 1 PB*
455 x 0 (F)

*Standing GM*
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
*225 x 1 PB*
225 x 1

*Yates rows*
245 x 5
*265 x 5 PB*
*275 x 5 PB*

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +25 x 5
bw +25 x 5

*DB Rows*
80 x 8
80 x 8

*Seated Leg extensions*
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 15

*DB Shrugs*
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*Concentration curls*
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Swiss situps*
x12
x12
x12

*Vsits*
x12
x12
x12

SICK workout. First time ever singling with squats and it was awesome, i just kept adding weight, i seriously thought I was gunna go forever. I wasnt tired, winded, or soar at all. I felt great. I almost had 455 but I fell just short of locking out. 

I've been eating like an animal and its showing. Im getting bigger and I weigh more than ever.

BW: 209.5 (empty stomach)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

unbelievable squats for a guy your size and age. I could never even come close to that. Are you going parallel or ATF? I wish i had a home gym set so i can try to go heavier with a rack to prevent injuries but it's a mental thing for me since a lot of people at my gym watch me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks shiz.

yes, squats are very mental. gravity is working against you so i tend to era on the side of caution myself. screw the people at the gym man, put some headphones on and blast something good, tunes them right out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

> Squats
> 365 x 3
> 375 x 3
> 385 x 3
> ...




Nice work bro! Really impressive weights you're throwing around dude. The Yates rows are impressive too, man. How's the diet been? And how deep are you going on the squats if you don't mind? Keep it up!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice work bro! Really impressive weights you're throwing around dude. The Yates rows are impressive too, man. How's the diet been? And how deep are you going on the squats if you don't mind? Keep it up!


thanks bro.

diets been good, eating every 2-3hrs and slamming down as many clean cals as possible. on my squats once I hit 405 I was definately past parallel but not ATF, somewhere in between. but from 365 - 385 they were ATF


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

Workouts and weights are looking good Func, keep it up .


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Workouts and weights are looking good Func, keep it up .


thanks bro, you've had some nice gains yourself


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 26, 2005)

*DE Upper*

*Speed Bench @ 50% 1RM (10 sets of triples)*
135 x 3 x 10

*Tate Press*
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

*Decline DB Flyes*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw +25 x 10
bw +25 x 10

*Arnold Press on stability ball*
50 x 8
40 x 8

*Reverse laterals*
20 x 10
20 x 10

BW: 208.5

excellent w/o today. those tate presses fried my tri's, first time doing those. The dips went real well too, I didn't hit failure and I was aiming for 10 and was happy about that with another 25 lbs on me. The arnold presses were extremely hard, more tri's are recruited on the ball i notice


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome w/o's in here BRother FUnc!!! KILLER Squats, Dynamite job on the PB's!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 29, 2005)

*DE Lower*

*Box Squats @ 50% 1RM - 10 sets of triples*
225 x 3 x 10

*Reverse hyperextensions*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Pistols (kettlebell)*
8kg x 5 right leg
8kg x 2 left leg
bw x 8 x each leg x assisted reps
bw x 8 x each leg x assisted reps

*Lying leg curl*
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 12

*Calf raise (leg press sled)*
200 x 50
200 x 50
200 x 50

*Knee raise*
x12
x12
x12 

*Swiss ball situps (9lbs medicine ball overhead)*
x12
x12
x12

took an extra couple days rest because ive been sleeping like shit and felt I was overtraining. I did the smart thing and rested, I'll probably be doing that alot considering how much stress I have/will be putting on my CNS with this program.

the reverse hypers were awesome, first time doing those. great lower back pump. The pistols were a bitch, my left leg has absolutely no balance in comparison to my right leg. my left leg shakes on the negative, my right leg is perfectly still... great exercise though.

BW: 213!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's in here BRother FUnc!!! KILLER Squats, Dynamite job on the PB's!!!


thx angel!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Brother FUnc!!! How do you like your new training methods?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2005)

213 pounds, damn.  Whats the diet like these days?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 1, 2005)

*ME Upper*

*Flat BB*
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1
245 x 1
*255 x 1 PB*
265 x 0 (F)

*Incline DB*
*90 x 6 PB*
80 x 8
80 x 8

*Flat DB*
*100 x 5 PB*
100 x 4

*Decline DB Flyes*
*50 x 8 PB*
50 x 8

*Yates Rows*
275 x 5
*295 x 5 PB*
*315 x 5 PB*

*Weighted Chinups*
bw + 25 x 5
bw x 5

*DB Rows*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

*Skullcrushers // CG Bench*
85 x 8 // 85 x 8
85 x 8 // 85 x 8
85 x 8 // 85 x 8

*1 arm overhead extensions*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Concentration curls*
40 x 8
40 x 8
30 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
40 x 5
40 x 5

*Side Laterals (no cheating)*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Reverse laterals*
20 x 10
20 x 10

*DB Shrugs*
60 x 30
60 x 30
60 x 30

BW: 211.5

Long ass workout. The heat sucked and I didn't really feel very strong, shitty day of dieting yesterday... only got about 2000cals when im usually around 3800-4200

despite how i felt, i still had an awesome workout. broke 255 on the flat bench, and I was rowing 315! The past 3 weeks i've added 10 lbs each week to my bench, hopefully the trend will continue, i really want 315 by summers end.

going to rest for at least 1 day, more than likely 2 depending how i feel. I really have my body figured out as far as rest is concerned... i know when to pull back and it shows when I have so many PB weeks.

P.S. the reason why I did rows today as apposed to ME Lower day was because I plan on doing deads (Full ROM) on ME lower day this week and I'm not going to have anything left in the tank for lats after I do deads.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o there Brother FUnc!!! How do you like your new training methods?


thanks AA. 

i love my new program, its awesome. it really threw my body the curveball it needed, im starting to grow and gain weight again and im very satisfied.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> 213 pounds, damn. Whats the diet like these days?


yea man i woke up and weighed 213 and I was like holy shit.. no way. I wasn't chubs either, it was probably water. before I went to bed I weighed myself (that day) and I was 222.5 naked.

its weird... when i first started training i'd go like 3 or 4 days without gaining weight and then boom i'd gain 5 lbs instantly

I really want to get to 235 - 240 before school starts (ideally 2 weeks prior) so I can cut for at least a week b4 i head up to providence. Gotta be up there September 7th


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2005)

Holy shit, that workout's like 35 sets !? Don't you think that's a little much ? 

 Still though, good job .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Good luck with your target!!! You'll HIT it!!! Keep it up


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just checking in... i pulled something in my back 3 days ago (muscular... was pulling weeds all day) so I haven't lifted in awhile. Gunna try to get my back to normal so I can get back in the gym... we'll see how it feels tomorrow. I might just do DE upper if my back isn't up for an ME day


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, take it easy with it!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2005)

*DE Upper*

*Speed bench (triples)*
135 x 3 x 10

*DB Press*
80 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*SSL (no cheat reps)*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Reverse laterals*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

*1 hand overhead tri-extensions*
20 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

yea... no way i was working my lower body, my lower right portion of my back is in alot of pain, it may even be my hip flexor. But whatever it is, it hurts, so i decided to do DE Upper. I'm just going to work around my injury

as far as the workout, the db presses went well, havent done them in awhile... should've went with 90's on the first set.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 8, 2005)

how'd you injure yourself?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2005)

i was pulling weeds for about 5 hrs, and my back wasnt feeling too good that morning anyway. I went to pick a heavy storage bin up and boom instant pain, i was paralyzed for a few seconds, it hurt bad. 

I went to the chiropracter to get adjusted even though I knew it wasn't going to help my injury. He told me exactly what I thought he'd say... "its muscular, your a healthy kid, rest it and you'll be fine."

So the only thing I can do is ice it and take hot showers.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 8, 2005)

ya i hate when that shit happens. If you're bent over all day pulling stuff out, carrying heavy objects or like painting, your lower back starts to cramp really bad.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya i hate when that shit happens. If you're bent over all day pulling stuff out, carrying heavy objects or like painting, your lower back starts to cramp really bad.


well its not the first time ive gotten this pain... i squirmed once while squatting maybe 3 months ago and got the same pain, no where near as intense as this pain though. So i'm going to avoid any exercises involving my hip flexors which sucks but I'll get through it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope you recover quickly, sorry your hurting!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hope you recover quickly, sorry your hurting!!!


thanks bro!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2005)

BW: 214.5


back still in slight pain, buts its feeling ALOT better than yesterday and the day before. so i'm on the upside. 

I did some back and leg work today, avoided anything involving hip flexion, obliques, and lower back. 

WG pulldowns, CG weighted chins, alternating renegade rows supersetted with alt bi curls, DB rows, Leg press, calf raise, lying leg curl, abs

not going to list weights simply because this wasnt apart of my current routine... hopefully the next ME lower day I'll be able to squat/deadlift

i'm still gaining weight so thats a good sign... bodyweight is naked on an empty stomach.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad your back is on the mend!!! Take care of it!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 13, 2005)

*ME Upper*

*Flat BB*
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
255 x 1
*265 x 1 PB*
275 x 0 (F)

*Incline DB*
*100 x 4 PB*
*90 x 8 PB*
90 x 6

*Decline Flye*
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

*Tate Press (10 sets of doubles)*
70 x 2 x 10

*1 arm overhead extensions*
20 x 15
20 x 15

*DB Shrugs*
60 x 30
60 x 30
60 x 30

BW: 214

great w/o today, got 265 and im steadily moving forward 10 lbs a week on my bench.

the 100's were such a bitch to get up for inclines, really tough set.

bodyweight is doing good, 21 more lbs to go

Back is good, no pain today


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Awesome w/o, and Big Props to yur PB's!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, and Big Props to yur PB's!!!


thanks bro


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Abs*

RI = 30 sec

*Swiss ball situps (medicine ball overhead)*
x12
x12
x12

*Knee raises*
x12
x12
x12

*Weighted crunches*
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

*Weighted Vsits*
x12
x12


*Cardio*

40 yd sprints
10 sets
RI = 15


doing abs on a seperate day is so much better than other days. great w/o, really could squeeze much better.

cardio was good too, got me sweatin real good. I'm going to start timing myself soon, i have no idea what my 40yd time is, but its something i want to work on.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Lookin good!!! I bet your abs where on fire!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

> cardio was good too, got me sweatin real good. I'm going to start timing myself soon, i have no idea what my 40yd time is, but its something i want to work on.



maybe 4.0 flat? ahahah we wish.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 15, 2005)

*AA: *they still are!
*shiz: *lolz, yea i wish... im sure it'll be a decent time


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ME Lower*

*Squats*
365 x 3
385 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1
*455 x 1 PB*
*465 x 1 PB*
475 x 0 (F) - ohhhh sooo close  

*Chinups (20 total)*
bw + 25 x 5
bw + 25 x 3
bw x 4
bw x 4
bw x 4

*BB rows (full rom)*
225 x 8
245 x 8
275 x 8 

*Lat pulldowns (WG -- barbell weight)*
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Preacher curls*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Alt DB Curls (dropset, each arm)*
40 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 10
10 x 15

*Lying Leg curls*
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10


BW: 214

Great w/o today, squats didn't bother my back at all, despite the fact it felt heavier than usual (just on my back), yet my legs felt like they were manhandling the weight. 475 was very close to lock out, but i failed and clank slammed the weight on the pins... and it was a pretty long fall so it was loud as hell.

my lat pulldown machine is attached to my squat rack so it doesnt used the square stacked weights, you have to use barbells... and 90lbs in barbells feels like 180 in stacked square weights.

doing bi's for the first time in i dont know how long was awesome, got a huge pump from the dropset.

skipped calves cuz i was late for work.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

AWESOME Squats!!! You'll nail it the next time, I have Faith in ya!!! Excellent w/o there my Friend!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 16, 2005)

well my trap is bruised i guess from all the weight on my back but it doestn hurt? broken blood vessels i guess


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2006)

Mixing things up a bit more. I am going to start a new program that P created and see how things go. Never the less i am extremely excited to start it up. I get bored very easily when it comes to routines.

day1- lower power/upper strength
squats- 8x2@60%
bench press- 3x3 @ 90%
assistance work
2-3 sets x 8-12 reps
RDL
one arm db row
triceps

day 2- upper power/lower strength
speed bench- 8x2@60%
deadlift- 3x3@90% or 9x1@90%
assistance work
2-3 sets x 8-12 reps
bulgarian squat or leg press
overhead DB press
pulldowns
biceps

day- overal conditioning

circuit A
10 reps per exercise
front squat
incline BB press
lunges
DB bench press
rest 2min and repeat one more time

circuit B
10 reps per exercise
sumo deadlift
chin ups
hyperextensions
cable row
rest 2min and repeat

this day could be a lot of things though. Really, anything that hits the LA system.....maybe one long circuit with 30sec rest between each exercise and 10 reps on each....like
front squat
rest 30sec
incline press
rest 30sec
chin up
rest 30sec
sumo deadlift
rest 30sec
DB bench press
rest 30sec
cable row
rest 30sec
repeat one more time
also at some point in may, i will do kettlebell circuits in place of this or alternate all 4 circuits... we'll see.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Upper power/Lower strength*

Speed Bench @ 60% - 155/8x2
Deadlift - 365/3, 385/3, 405/3

_assistance work_
1 Legged leg press - 180/10, 270/10, 320/10
Overhead DB press - 50/3x10
Pullups - bw/20 total
Incline seated db curls - 20/2x12

Lovin' this so far. I feel like I am going to make alot of progress doing things like this. Can't wait for the circuits.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

Func, on the heavy work, try not to ramp up the weights.  Try and use a constant weight.  I would recommend something that is a 4-5RM for sets of 3's.  Maybe even a little lower for the first two weeks so you leave somewhere to go and then start setting PRs in week 3, back off in week 4 and then ramp back up to more PRs in week 7.  that way you train your body to prepare for greater neurological stress.


By ramping up you really decreased the overal volume load.  What you were looking at up there (365 x 3) + (385 x 3) + (405 x 3)= 3465lbs total volume.

If you were to have gone iwth 405/3x3 you would have had 3645lbs total volume.  See the difference?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh. I understand. I was gauging what i could get 3 reps of, wasnt sure 405/3x3 was in reach but i guess it is. measuring by total lbs makes alot of sense.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Oh. I understand. I was gauging what i could get 3 reps of, wasnt sure 405/3x3 was in reach but i guess it is. measuring by total lbs makes alot of sense.




yea, you just want to use something that is around your 4-5RM.  So, if 405 is a max set of 3 you might not want to start there.  Remeber, build up to setting PRs in later weeks.  Starting at the top leaves you no where to go.

SO, maybe you take 390lbs for 3x3.

that would be 390 x 9= 3510....still more volume then the pyramid set.

IN weeks 3 and 7 go with the pyramid and work up to a max single.  That way you get a heavier weight BUT the volume will be decreased since there is only one "work set".....So, it might go, 

week1- 390/3x3
week2- 400/3x3
week3- 410/3x3
week4- 405/3x3
week5- 410/3x3
week6- 415/3x3

something to that effect.

Or you could use clusters for your triples to give you back a rest and make sure your technique is spot on.  Something like 3x3 but with 10-15sec rest in between each rep.  Cluster sets are really good for deadlifts.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 19, 2006)

Makes perfect sense. And I like the idea of clustering. I see what your doing in the week1-7 template. building up strength, then maintaining strength, then building up again. This will definately keep me motivated and in the gym.

thanks alot P


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 22, 2006)

_Circuit A_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
front squat - 205/10, 185/10
incline BB press - 205/10, 185/10
lunges - 30/10, 20/10
DB bench press - 60/2x10 (Dumbells are broken, go no further than 60)

_Circuit B_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
sumo deadlift - 135/2x10 (a first for these)
chin ups - bw/2x10
reverse hyperextensions - 50/2x10
cable row - 90/10, 110/10 (not the stacked weight)


Damn. sweating buckets after that. After the first go around with both circuits, it was fun. When it came time for the next go around, it wasn't so fun anymore.. lol. My powerblock is busted so I can't put the weight any higher than 60. 

The sumo's put alot of strain on my lower back, which I really did not like. I'll try them again next week after reading up on form, but if I still dislike them I'll probably replace them with partial deads.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> _Circuit A_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
> 10 reps per exercise
> front squat - 205/10, 185/10
> incline BB press - 205/10, 185/10
> ...




the sumo's can be swaped out for some other hip dominant exercise.....maybe a step up or a trap bar deadlift (if you have one).


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> The sumo's put alot of strain on my lower back, which I really did not like. I'll try them again next week after reading up on form, but if I still dislike them I'll probably replace them with partial deads.


That's odd... When I did sumo's a couple weeks ago, they stressed my hips a lot, but hardly my lower back at all compared to conventional... I don't know, I like the way sumo's feel for shortening the ROM and using more legs, but they stress my hips too much... I might need to work light with them to get used to them for a while...


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the sumo's can be swaped out for some other hip dominant exercise.....maybe a step up or a trap bar deadlift (if you have one).


 
Ok. I will replace them with step up's. This circuit will only be temporary until I go home for the summer and do kettlebell circuits.

Thanks.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's odd... When I did sumo's a couple weeks ago, they stressed my hips a lot, but hardly my lower back at all compared to conventional... I don't know, I like the way sumo's feel for shortening the ROM and using more legs, but they stress my hips too much... I might need to work light with them to get used to them for a while...


 
I'd rather pull off the floor conventionally. It is more natural for me. How is the cut?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Lower power/Upper strength*

Speed squat @ 60% - 205/8x2
Bench press - 235/3x3

_assistance work_
SLDL - 185/2x10
1 arm kb row - 70/2x10
Weighted dips - bw +25/3x8


Very nice workout. Speed squats went extremely smoothly. It was all hip action, the weight pretty much popped up. I have no idea what my 1RM squat is so I went with 205 to start, more than likely I will start with 225 next week. 205 was too easy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I'd rather pull off the floor conventionally. It is more natural for me. How is the cut?



Meh, it's alright... Can't wait to be done though, and eat 3000+ cals like I should. I'll probably go down to 175 and if I'm not as lean as I want, I'll just stick around maintenance and hope to recomp.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 6, 2006)

*Lower Power/Upper Strength*

Speed squat @ 60 % - 225/8x2
Bench Press - 235/3x3

_assistance work_
SLDL - 185/2x12
DB rows - 90/3x10
Weighted dips - bw+25/3x8
Skullcrushers - 85/2x10

Been out of the gym for a bit due to a death in the family and finals... i am home now for the summer. Kettlebell circuits soon to come

P, if you read this... how should I periodize my BP? I was thinking something like this:

1 - 235/3x3
2 - 245/3x3
3 - 240/3x3
4 - 250/3x3
5 - 245/3x3
6 - 255/3x3


----------



## fUnc17 (May 6, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % - 155/8x2
Deadlifts - 385/3x3

_assistance work_
1 legged leg press - 320/3x10
Overhead db press - 50/2x12, 40/1x12
Pullups - bw/26 total
Preacher curls - 30/3x10

workout from a few days ago.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Whats up BRother FUnc, lookin solid in here!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 8, 2006)

_*Circuit A*_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
front squat - 205/10, 185/10
incline BB press - 205/10, 185/10
lunges - 40/10, 30/10
DB bench press - 60/2x10 (Dumbells are broken, go no further than 60)

_*Circuit B*_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
Step ups - 40/10, 30/10 
chin ups - bw/2x10
reverse hyperextensions - 50/2x10
cable row - 120/10, 130/10 (oly plates)

Good workout. I am leaning out fairly nicely (approx 10%bf). Hopefully another 4-5 weeks i'll be done and I can go back to bulking.


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

circuits look good.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks AA, hows the comp prep coming?

Thanks P. Question... how should I periodize my BP? I was thinking something like this:

1 - 235/3x3
2 - 245/3x3
3 - 240/3x3
4 - 250/3x3
5 - 245/3x3
6 - 255/3x3


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks AA, hows the comp prep coming?
> 
> Thanks P. Question... how should I periodize my BP? I was thinking something like this:
> 
> ...




that looks good.  it might be hard to increase 10lbs each week....

Go something like 3x3 for weeks 1-3 with smaller increases.  Weak 4, pyramid up and try and break a record.  Week 5 do the same thing as week 4, pyramid up.....so that is 2 warm up sets, light to get you ready for the heavy set and then the 3rd set should be balls out.  Week 6 drop the intensity from your top 3x3 max by 20% and perform 3x3 with that to unload.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that looks good. it might be hard to increase 10lbs each week....
> 
> Go something like 3x3 for weeks 1-3 with smaller increases. Weak 4, pyramid up and try and break a record. Week 5 do the same thing as week 4, pyramid up.....so that is 2 warm up sets, light to get you ready for the heavy set and then the 3rd set should be balls out. Week 6 drop the intensity from your top 3x3 max by 20% and perform 3x3 with that to unload.


 
Thanks P, thats what I will do.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 9, 2006)

Added 3 pictures to my gallery. Trying to track my progress as best as possible. Still cutting


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

You have some great strenght at 19. How long have you been training?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You have some great strenght at 19. How long have you been training?


 
Thanks... I have been training about a year and a half


----------



## fUnc17 (May 11, 2006)

*Lower Strength/Upper Power

*Deadlifts - 400/3, 400/1, 400/fail
Speed Bench - 155/8x2

_assistance
_1 legged leg press - 320/3x10
Pullups - bw/30 total (7 sets)
Overhead Press - 155/8, 145/8, 135/8 (should've done 140/3x8 will next week)
Alt DB curl - 30/3x12


Pretty poor workout. Extremely stressed out, I hate bitches. Anyway the fact that my deads sucked is probably due to my dieting, although I should probably revamp my diet because I shouldn't of lost that much strength that quickly... its amazing what one will do for the sake of cutting.

BW: 215


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

nothing kills a workout like stress and diet......

relax man.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nothing kills a workout like stress and diet......
> 
> * relax* man.



Your right.. I think thats something we could all use more of. hot tub time, hahaha.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

Subscribes

Hey man good luck. I'm getting more and more interested in strength training and i think i could learn alot from you.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Subscribes
> 
> Hey man good luck. I'm getting more and more interested in strength training and i think i could learn alot from you.



Thanks man. I don't find myself an expert at all, I just learn from people who really know what they are doing. Listen to P, CowPimp, and gopro they are all smart. Some of their perceptions of training may differ, but so do all of their goals.. you can learn something from all of them.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 13, 2006)

*Upper Strength/Lower Power
*
Bench Press - 240/3x3
Speed Squat @ 60% - 215/8x2

_assistance
_SLDL - 190/3x8
BB Rows - 190/3x8
Weighted Dips - bw +25/3x10

_circuit - 2x no RI
_BB shrugs - 190/2x20
Planks - bw/2x30 seconds
Leg press calf raise - 290/2x20

Very good workout. Bench was solid, felt I can do much more. I added a circuit at the end just for kicks.

Today is my much needed refeed day. Eating a shit load of carbs and calories, but still eating very cleanly. Back to the diet tomorrow. Am looking forward to the 21lbs striped bass I caught last night, fileted that fucker real nice..cant wait to grill him up


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

workout looks good.  Stay patient with the bench and make those increases....pretty soon you should be at the 3-4 week mark and it will be time to start working towards PRs and killing it.

About your SLDLs.....Is that really where you are at with SLDLs?  For the amount you squat and deadlift I think you should be hitting more weight on the RDLs and SLDLs....if your form okay on them?  form on the other lifts?  I just want to make sure that you have some balance and stability around you knee joint.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> workout looks good.  Stay patient with the bench and make those increases....pretty soon you should be at the 3-4 week mark and it will be time to start working towards PRs and killing it.
> 
> About your SLDLs.....Is that really where you are at with SLDLs?  For the amount you squat and deadlift I think you should be hitting more weight on the RDLs and SLDLs....if your form okay on them?  form on the other lifts?  I just want to make sure that you have some balance and stability around you knee joint.


I agree about the bench, it is becoming more and more a strong point of mine.

I have never used more than 225 with SLDL's. I Like them and think they are a great movement. But I am also kind of tall (6'3") and when I stretch myself that far, it puts ALOT of the weight on my lower back, and thats how I fucked my lower back up last time putting me out of any hip related exercise for a long time. Can I do more? absolutey... is it worth risking it? not in my opinion.. So Im going to work on my form with moderate weight for awhile and slowly build myself up.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

gotcha.

what you may want to do is sinlgle leg deadlifts holding a DB....I find them to be excellent for tall guys as they take a lot of pressure off the lower back and really make you focus on using those hamstrings and glutes unilaterally.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gotcha.
> 
> what you may want to do is sinlgle leg deadlifts holding a DB....I find them to be excellent for tall guys as they take a lot of pressure off the lower back and really make you focus on using those hamstrings and glutes unilaterally.



Yea, I remember I did those about 2 months ago and remember getting a great stretch with no discomfort, good point, thanks mang your always a help.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> *Upper Strength/Lower Power
> *
> Bench Press - 240/3x3
> Speed Squat @ 60% - 215/8x2
> ...


Psssh light weight. Jk man good job So basically you pick 4 days a week to workout. two of which are for pure strenght and 2 it seems are more for hypertrophy. Following this pattern you have an upper and lower split? On the strenght movement you go up in weight never hitting failure till you get to a pr over a course of like 4-8 weeks? Then you lower the volume back down? How do you decied to lower it % of max? Sorry for the questions man


----------



## fUnc17 (May 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Psssh light weight. Jk man good job So basically you pick 4 days a week to workout. two of which are for pure strenght and 2 it seems are more for hypertrophy. Following this pattern you have an upper and lower split? On the strenght movement you go up in weight never hitting failure till you get to a pr over a course of like 4-8 weeks? Then you lower the volume back down? How do you decied to lower it % of max? Sorry for the questions man



It's a 1on, 1off, 1on, 1off, 1on, 2off fullbody strength training program utilizing periodization. Basically you play with the intesities each week to increase strength, as well as power. Using a 4-5RM on the strength movement, and using 60% of your 1RM on the power movement. week 1-3 you build your strength up with your 4-5RM and weeks 4 and 5 working up to a single, and week 6 deloading taking 20% off of your max 3x3 set. The only hypertrophy training there is, is the assistance work.

The program is very balanced and is working great for me.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 15, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % - 155/8x2
Deadlift - 400/3x3

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 115/2x8 (3 sets next week)
OH press - 140/2x8 (3 sets next week)
Pullups - bw +25/2x5, bw/1x5, 1x4, 1x1
Hammer curls - 30/3x8

One of the best workouts I've had in awhile. Still riding on my PWO high. Deadlifts went smoothly. I need to work on the bottom portion of the lift, once its off the ground, its easy. The bulgarian squats were killer, a first for those. Pullups were great as well, added some weight for the first time in awhile. 

And curls.. well they're curls... 

On another note I begin Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu tonite, so im looking forward to getting my ass kicked.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

you may want to add partial deadlifts from the ground up to the knee and then a 5 count isometric hold at the knee, to strengthen the posterior chain, in your next training cycle.  Or pulling from a defecit.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you may want to add partial deadlifts from the ground up to the knee and then a 5 count isometric hold at the knee, to strengthen the posterior chain, in your next training cycle.  Or pulling from a defecit.


Ok. Can I do platform deads as a power movement? then just do back squat as my lower strength movement? This is for next cycle.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Ok. Can I do platform deads as a power movement? then just do back squat as my lower strength movement? This is for next cycle.




I would do deadlifts for my strength movement.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would do deadlifts for my strength movement.



roger.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2006)

Lil update from last night. Went to jiu jitsu, found out my instructor was adopted by the Gracie family (he is also my pool guy, go figure) in Brazil. The same family that produced royce gracie, the UFC/MMA fighter. So this guy is all kinds of serious.

He Kicked my ass, but I impressed him with learning things quickly. I def did some ass kicking of my own on the other students (some weren't new). Anyway, the cardio circuit, drills, and stretching he made us do was very cool.  It was shit loads of fun, and I have decided to continue with it. It is a mixture of Judo throws/and traditional Brazilian jiu jitsu.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

will you be competing?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> will you be competing?



Not sure.. thats something later down the road I guess. it was my first day and I have no previous martial arts experience. So I have alot of time to decide if thats the road I want to go down


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

Jiu Jitsu is awesome. I took one free class a while ago for free, lawl. It was fun I think I may start doing it in the future.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Jiu Jitsu is awesome. I took one free class a while ago for free, lawl. It was fun I think I may start doing it in the future.



Yes its very fun. Especially when you have a great teacher.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2006)

This will be tomorrow's Kettlebell circuit.

10 reps for the first movement, 15 for the second

Clean & Jerks superset Jumping Jacks
RI = 30
Front Squats superset Push-ups
RI = 30
See-Saw Presses super set Burpees
RI = 30
Snatches superset Lunges
RI = 30
Front SQ to Push Press Combos superset Shadow Boxing
RI = 30
Overhead Squats superset Mountain Climbers
RI = 120
repeat

Going for 3 times through.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> This will be tomorrow's Kettlebell circuit.
> 
> 10 reps for the first movement, 15 for the second
> 
> ...


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



yea that basically sums it up, lol.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2006)

Using two 35lbs kettlebells (1 in each hand, and believe me it is alot heavier than it sounds)

Clean & Jerks superset Jumping Jacks
RI = 30
Front Squats superset Push-ups
RI = 30
See-Saw Presses super set Burpees (Queezy feeling sets in )
RI = 30
Snatches superset Lunges
RI = 30
Front SQ to Push Press Combos superset Shadow Boxing (Almost puked)
RI = 30
Overhead Squats superset Mountain Climbers (heart pounding faster than a blink182 drum roll)
RI = 120

Ok so yea, after realizing how much of a pussy I was, I stopped after one time thru and went on to this.

_*Circuit A*_ - 1x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
front squat - 185/10
incline BB press - 185/10
lunges - 40/10, 30/10
DB bench press - 60/2x10 (Dumbells are broken, go no further than 60)

_*Circuit B*_ - 1x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
Step ups - 40/10, 30/10 
chin ups - bw/10
reverse hyperextensions - 50/1x10
Renegade row - 35lbs kb/10

After that I laid down on the concrete basement floor and daydreamed for about 10 minutes. So out of it, but I am happy I didn't give up.

Kettlebells are so fucking hard to use in circuits


----------



## Brutus_G (May 17, 2006)

good for you man. That's one tough circuit.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 21, 2006)

*Upper Strength/Lower Power*

Bench Press - 245/3x3
Speed Squat @ 60% - 215/8x2

_assistance_
1 legged DB SLDL - 60/3x8 each leg
BB Rows - 205/3x8
Weighted Dips - bw +25/3x8

good w/o... the SLDL's were good, killed my calves as well. it was my bday this weekend. hit the big 2-0. went to a strip club in AC, got half naked on stage.. good shit haha.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2006)

Good numbers.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % - 155/8x2
Deadlifts - 410/2x3, 425/1, 435/1, 405/1

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 115/3x8
Overhead press - 140/2x8
Pullups - bw +25/5, bw/20 total
Hammer curls - 30/3x8


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

Brother FUnc, AWESOME Deadlift my Friend!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother FUnc, AWESOME Deadlift my Friend!!!



thanks AA


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2006)

jiujitsu + no carb day = no fun 

sluggish... and tired, but i got through it. it was a great workout.

Anyway, i will be entering into a competition in early August (all white belts). I am going to kick some ass by then (already giving blue belts problems and this is my 5th session). Once i get my technique down I'll be able to apply my strength that much better. The groups are classed by age. Hopefully I can get my hands on some more info soon.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Good luck with that, I wanna know how it turns out.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 25, 2006)

_*Circuit A*_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
front squat - 185/2x10
incline BB press - 185/2x10
lunges - 40/10, 30/10
DB bench press - 60/2x10 (1 DB isbroken, goes no further than 60)

_*Circuit B*_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
Step ups - 40/10, 30/10 
chin ups - bw/2x10
reverse hyperextensions - 50/2x10
DB row - 80/2x10

Started both front squat and BB incline with 185 because 205 seems to be my 10RM on both and I don't want to push too close to failure. 185 is my 12-13RM.

Overall good workout... still recovering from the no carb day yesterday, i fucking hate it.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Good luck with that, I wanna know how it turns out.



thanks, i'll be sure to let you know.. its going to be fun. I'm confident right now, I can't imagine how I'm going to feel 2-3 months from now.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

You already have alot of strength, so if you get your technique down you should own.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 28, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % - 155/8x2
Rack Deadlifts - 345/10x3 (1" below knee)

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 135/3x8
Standing DB press - 40/3x12
Pullups - bw +25/20 total
EZ bar curls - 65/2x10

Last week tweaked my back a little on the last set of deads. So did some rack deads and had my dad fix my form up... I had improper firing of the posterior chain. I tended to use my hip abducters too much (bending knees in). Fixed that, weight was light as fuck and really worked my lower back nicely seeing as that what has been bothering me the past week. Back to the heavy stuff next week.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 28, 2006)

Lol i call that heavy. Good lifting man!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 30, 2006)

*Upper Strength/Lower Power
*
Bench Press - 185/3, 205/3, 255/1, 265/1, 275/1, 285/fail, 230/3
Speed Squat @ 60% - 215/8x2

_assistance
_1 Legged DB SLDL - 70/3x10
BB Rows - 205/3x8
Weighted Dips - bw +25/3x8

Good workout.. this weekend was rough, cheated on my diet a lil bit, drank a decent amount, chilled in the sun... good shit.

anyway, 275 was lite as fuck, felt as though i could've gotten another rep at least. I think I should've ditched the 255 set, kind of a waste. I'll get 285 next week


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

good stuff on the 275.  how long did you rest before trying the 285?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good stuff on the 275.  how long did you rest before trying the 285?


thanks, about 2min, It was very close.. I hesistated and the bar stalled, didn't follow through fast enough


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

should have given yourself somewhere in the ball park of 3-5min when attempting a heavier weight.

2min is barely enough to recovery metabolically but not near enough to recover neurologically.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> should have given yourself somewhere in the ball park of 3-5min when attempting a heavier weight.
> 
> 2min is barely enough to recovery metabolically but not near enough to recover neurologically.


Your right, my dad said the same thing. I should rephrase... I didn't fail, the bar stalled, dad tapped it barely, and it went up... it never started coming back down which is a good thing. i'll just make sure i don't jump the gun again next week


----------



## fUnc17 (May 31, 2006)

Jiu Jitsu tonite was gooood. Me, my instructor and my brother. Sparred ALOT, learned alot of useful things tonite, very good class. 

I have another class at 630AM so its time for bed... trying to incorporate some kettlebells tomorrow in the circuits, we'll see how it goes..


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2006)

_*Circuit A*_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
10 reps per exercise
front squat - 185/2x10
incline BB press - 185/2x10
Step ups - 40/2x10
Pullups - bw/2x10

_*Circuit B*_ - 2x, no rest in between exercises, rest 2min after circuit is done then repeat
2 Kettlebell clean + Alternating press - 35 each hand/2x5 (2 kb's)
Alt KB rows - 55/2x8
Windmills - 35/2x5
Swings - 55/2x10

W/O Time: 23 minutes



Fuck that was rough. Sweating so much. Did the kettlebells outside, in the 90 degree disgusting humid weather. Very good workout.. volume was right there, I kept up good. Still tired from my 630AM jiu jitsu class.. time for a nap.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

So, I take it your dad is very knowledgeable when it comes to weight training?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So, I take it your dad is very knowledgeable when it comes to weight training?



Yea he's been weight training for the past 30+ years. Has also worked out with a handful of bodybuilders. He knows his shit.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Yea he's been weight training for the past 30+ years. Has also worked out with a handful of bodybuilders. He knows his shit.



Damn, it must be nice to have him around then.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength

*8kg kettlebell swings (25 reps) to get heart rate up
static stretching

Speed bench @ 60 % - 155/8x2
Deadlift - 315/15x1 

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 155/2x8
OH db press - 60's/3x8
Pullups - bw +25/1x10, 2x5 (20 total)
Hammer curls - 30/3x8

working back into those deads, really went for form today. wasn't trying to push it at all. worked on keeping my core tight and firing my posterior chain in the right order, as well as alternating my grip after every rep. I definately felt weakened, but not due to a strength loss of any kind, but because of my "injury". 

anyway the rest of the workout was awesome, bulgarian squats went WAY up. used some 60's for the OH press which is good. also, my pullups were done in the least sets ever (3)... will probably use more weight next week.

also had a nice warmup, really helped to stretch things out and get the muscles warm


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

What does a Bulgarian squat look like?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> What does a Bulgarian squat look like?


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought that is what it looked like. Damn, 155 lbs! That is awesome.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

Good numbers you're putting up all around.  What's your bodyweight at?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good numbers you're putting up all around.  What's your bodyweight at?


thanks.. right now im about 216 @ 9%bf been cutting for a while. have no desire to be any larger than i am


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Upper Strength/Lower Power
*
Bench Press - 185/3, 205/3, 275/1, 285/1, 295/1, 305/fail
Speed Squat @ 60% - 215/8x2

_assistance
_1 Legged DB SLDL - 80/3x8
BB Rows - 215/3x8 (alternating grips)
Weighted Dips - bw +45/3x8 +rain 

sick workout! i had a semi-sticking point with 285, but pounded right through 295 like it was nothing. Definately didn't expect to get it.

the dips were fun... did them outside in the pouring rain


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2006)

Man that is some amazing bul squating! I'm gonna catch u up on those dips.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 7, 2006)

the bulg squats were not tough at all. even with 155. sounds like a lot on one leg but it isn't if you have really good balance, the weight will be going up on those substantially... unfortunately i have to deload next week, but i did gain a good deal of strength back. can't wait til my P-chain is 100% so i can start deadlifting hard again. my goal is a triple with 545 by the end of august


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyway, i came up with my next routine. Deload week is soon, then taking 5 days rest and starting up with this bad boy. Full body sessions 2x week and kettlebell work 2x week. Kettlebell day 1 is still subject to change, may add some more movements and do a circuit, who knows. anyways here it is
*
Workout A:*
Front Squats 3x3
Seated Cable Rows 3x10
Bench Press 3x4-6
Step ups 3x10
Wide Grip Pullups 20 total, weighted, as many sets as it takes
Standing Military Press 3x4-6
*
Workout B:*
Deadlifts 3x3
Close Grip Chinups 20 total, weighted, as many sets as it takes
Seated DB Arnold Press 3x8
Bulgarian Squats 3x4-6
Bent Rows 3x4-6
Close Grip Bench Press 3x4-6

*Workout C:*
DB Romanian Deadlifts 3x10
Incline BB press 4x4
Neutral Grip Chinups 20 total, weighted, as many sets as it takes
Weighted Dips 3x4-6
Renegade rows 3x10
Turkish Getups 3x8
*
Kettlebells 1:*
2 handed Swings - 2x10
Dual KB clean - 2x10
Windmills - 2x10

Dynamic Balance:
1 Leg dual KB Deadlift w/ back kicks, front kicks, and jump switch. - 3x10
KB front kicks - 2x10 weighted in guard, 2x10 weighted in position of compromise, 1x10 bodyweight, focus on speed
Pistols - Pick total number, similar to pullups. Reach the number in however many sets it takes. each leg, assisted if neccesary, add weight if neccesary

*Kettlebells 2:*
2 handed Swings - 2x10

Movement within stillness:
Front step, Back step - 2x10 weighted in guard, 2x10 weighted in position of compromise, 1x10 bodyweight, focus on speed
Lateral shuffling - 2x10 weighted in guard, 2x10 weighted in position of compromise, 1x10 bodyweight, focus on speed
Lateral weaving - 2x10 weighted in guard, 2x10 weighted in position of compromise, 1x10 bodyweight, focus on speed
Lateral weave and shuffle combo - 2x10 weighted in guard, 2x10 weighted in position of compromise, 1x10 bodyweight, focus on speed
Dragon Twisting - 2x10 weighted in guard, 2x10 weighted in position of compromise, 1x10 bodyweight, focus on speed

ON/ON/OFF/OFF/ON/ON/OFF/REPEAT

Always a fullbody day followed by a kettlebell day. And probably will work in reverse hypers somehow


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 12, 2006)

*deload 

*warmup - 2 handed swings 16kg/25
static stretching

Bench - 225/3x3

_kettlebells_
Clean & Jerk - 2x16kg/2x10
Front squat - 2x16kg/2x10
Snatch - 2x16kg/2x10
Overhead squat - 2x16kg/2x10

stretch

bleh.. boring


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Strength Training (30 minutes)*

Deadlift                
Bench Press             
Weighted chins            

5x5 @ 8RM

*Agility (5 minutes)*

Front step, Back step 
Lateral shuffling 
Lateral weaving
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo

2x10

*Dynamic mobility (10 minutes)*

Front step, Back step - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk
Lateral shuffling - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk
Lateral weaving - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk

*GPP Work (10 minutes)*

D.A.R.C. swing x5 l/r
2 handed swing x10
Burpee high pull x5 l/r
Sand bag squats x10

as many times as possible within 10 minutes

*Sprinting (Optional)*
3x30m 
1x60m

RI = 120s


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 15, 2006)

8kg/1x25 swings to warm up
stretch

*Strength
*Sumo deadlift - 315/5x5 (clusters) - *7875*
Bench Press - 235/5x5 - *5875*
Weighted chins - bw+45/1x5, 1x4.  bw+25/1x5, 1x4, 1x2 - *4725*

*Agility*
Front step, Back step 
Lateral shuffling 
Lateral weaving
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo
2x thru

*Dynamic mobility* 
Front step, Back step - 16kg/1x10 in rack, 16kg/1x10 in jerk
Lateral shuffling - 16kg/1x10 in rack, 16kg/1x10 in jerk
Lateral weaving - 16kg/1x10 in rack, 16kg/1x10 in jerk
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo - 16kg/1x10 in rack, 16kg/1x10 in jerk

*GPP Work* 
D.A.R.C. swing - 16kg/2x12 (6l/r)
2 handed swing - 16kg/2x12
Burpee high pull - 16kg/2x10 (5l/r)

stretch
puke all over self

very very good workout. deads were a breeze. sumo fits my body type much better. i am coming off a back injury so weight was low. form was dead on. Clustering makes me less prone to injury because i kind of go what golfers/baseball players go through before they hit the ball or step up to bat. kind of get in my groove, reset, grip, and rip.

bench went incredibly smoothly. 

i need to figure out what i am going to do eachweek as far as increasing weight. i dont want to add 5 lbs to each set because ill burn out very quickly. im thinking maybe add a certain amount of weight to the first 2 or 3 sets each week on deads and bench.

also going to be adding in some things slowly, like sand bag squats, farmers walk, sledgehammer swings, med ball throws.. shit like that. first need to get my work capacity at that level.

bw: 216


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool looking workouts.  Looks like you have some fun with those.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 16, 2006)

yea they are fun, cant wait to do some real crazy shit


----------

